# anyone use tri van arrow rest ? need review



## Orions_1st (Oct 29, 2010)

I used one back when the first broke out (2008 i think)...the rest worked fairly good, had a couple mishaps with it not 'deploying' while practicing, but nothing too major. Made some adjustments and didn't have any more problems. Took it out for it's first year hunting elk in the backcountry...def. found some design flaws! The worst was the dust and dirt did a number on the springs and the moving parts! We were in elk daily and i was concerned when my shot came, it would blow it by not deploying causing my arrow to end up 'who knows where'...fortunately, i kept it as clean as possible, my shot did come and the 'theory' of the rest worked perfectly!! I drew on a bull, had to let down and redraw..made a perfect shot and killed the bull, no problems!! It worked, unfortunately, i couldn't take the risk of the thing failing on my bc it was dirty, so after the season, i changed rests...so, in review, the potential for failure was there, however it didn't happen..so take from that what you wish!! Another thing i didn't like is the clearance for 2" vanes wasn't great and the bristles are loud when drawing.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a Tri Van multi adjust pro, and so far I havent had a problem with it at all. One of the things I considered when I purchased this rest, was that if it did fail to open, it shouldn't affect arrow flight much, because of its design. If it failed to retract the arms, it would be just like shooting your arrow throught their static rest. So far, I really like mine. But on a side note, they claim that you can gain 10 fps, vs a biscuit. Well, I had a biscuit on mine, so before I changed rests I chrono'd my bow, then I changed rests, got the new rest tuned in, and shot it through the chrono, and didn't gain anything.


----------



## ACCMan (Aug 7, 2010)

I tried one and actually liked it. It was easy to tune and built very well. I even disconnected the cable to see what arrow flight would be like if the rest failed, and low and behold it was virtually unchanged. I am old school and tried several drop aways last summer, but the end result was I returned to my old reliable Tiger Tuff prong rest, tunes perfectly and has never failed me. I still have the Trivan and will make you a deal on it if you're interested.


----------



## usmm1234 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Tri Van Pro*

I am a happy owner of a Tri Van Pro. I went down to Atlantic Game and Tackle in Mt Pleasant SC. I told the bow tech, Steven that I wanted to purchase a QAD drop away. I was opting for the top of the line model. I researched the customer ratings from all the mass merchandisers and everyone seemed to like them. He told me that customers like them early on, but that after 6 months or so, many experienced issues. I told him that I shoot alot. 50-75 arrows a day at least 5 days a week. My Octane hostage was great, but the brush wear for a daily shooter was a problem. He agreed the Hostage is a great hunting rest, but for my type of use a Tri Van Pro would be the best of both worlds. I am zinging hundreds of arrows in the bull at 20 and 30 yds like I never dreamed possible.My Hostage provided this kind of performance until the lower outside brush would wear down (Fairly quickly). If I were going on a big elk hunt out West I almost definatly will put my Hostage back on just for the hunt.Murphys law can't even get the old Hostage,but for all my local hunting and my constant practice in the back yard I am definatly sticking with the Tri Van Pro.It performs flawlessly.


----------

